# DISHWASHER SAFE FINISH



## Anonymous (5 Dec 2004)

Is there a finish which is dishwasher safe? I have high quality saucpans which were made when dishwashers were not so popular. The wooden handles are quickly stripped by the caustic content of the washer chemical. The only substance I have found is slow acting Araldite mixed and coated on the wooden handles, however the instructions on the Araldite packaging says 'keep away from food'! Is there a wood turner out there who has made knife handles and coated them successfully?


----------



## DaveL (5 Dec 2004)

Hi fermart,

Welcome to the forum.  
Good question, I always try to start with the tricky ones first :wink: I will be watching this thread with interest as I am thinking of making some kitchen stuff and can almost guarantee it will end up in the dishwasher :twisted:


----------



## thomaskennedy (5 Dec 2004)

What about Rustings Plastic coating ?

Say it is Heat, impact, abrasion, alcohol and solvent resistant! :shock: 

Hope this is of some help!  

Ta

Tom

ps. Go to the interior finishes on the rustins website :wink:


----------



## Anonymous (6 Dec 2004)

Thank you thomaskennedy I will try Rustins plastic coating, however 'solvent resitant' is not as positive as 'dishwasher safe'.The word 'resistant' is one of those weasel words which do not give me confidence. The flimsiest of raincoats is often labelled 'water resistant'
I will post any results--watch this space!!


----------



## trevtheturner (6 Dec 2004)

Hi femart,

.....or you could look at the problem in another way - forget the dishwasher :shock: and stick the pans in the sink :roll: Much of the time, I'm the dishwasher in our 'ouse and it works for me every time, and all the 'andles are still okay! (Many a true word spoken in jest :wink: )

Cheers,

(sorry not very helpful) Trev.


----------



## Midnight (6 Dec 2004)

> Much of the time, I'm the dishwasher in our 'ouse and it works for me every time, and all the 'andles are still okay!



ye canna beat auld fassioned handraulics ehh Trev??

:wink: 

FWIW.... I'm in the same boat...


----------



## Taffy Turner (7 Dec 2004)

How about a bit of lateral thinking here?

Re-design thw handles so that they can be easily removed prior to teh saucepans going in thw dishwasher? :shock: 

Just a thought........


----------



## frank (7 Dec 2004)

hey trev that makes two of us and i dont use marigolds . 8) 8) 8)


----------



## trevtheturner (11 Dec 2004)

Mike: yep, spot on. :wink:

Frank: I've never used marigolds for washing-up but - useful gardening tip - plant them between tomato plants in the greenhouse and you'll never get the dreaded whitefly. Same principle as using garlic planted up yer runner bean row to keep the blackfly at bay. Beats using bug killer sprays. :wink: 

Not really finishing advice - sorry, lost my way a bit here!  

Cheers,

Trev.


----------



## Anonymous (15 Dec 2004)

OK so there is no dishwasher safe coating for wood. The Rustins lasted for two washes but thanks anyway.-- Is there anyone who wants a 1ltr tin of Rustins hard glaze which is 99.9% full? Thanks also to the wags who suggested smart buttocks solutions such as dismantling the saucepans or resorting to the washing up bowl. I tried these but the butler refused to carry about a screwdriver and spanner and the second kitchen maid is demanding 'Marigold Money'. There is obviously a gap in the market here. The nearest solution is Araldite as prevoiusly mentioned or car repair resin, or chuck the b----things away you miser! THE END


----------



## DaveL (15 Dec 2004)

Hi femart,

Thanks for carrying out the product testing.  

I hope the labour relations improve on the kitchen front before Christmas dinner. :roll:


----------



## frank (15 Dec 2004)

the lengths some people will go to just to get out of washing the pans :wink: :wink:and telling the maid to wear black marigolds (kinkyor what ) :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## kityuser (4 Jan 2005)

how about some car clear finish?

i know 2-pac is a pain but how about cellulose?

surely that must be dishwasher safe?

let us know how u get on


steve


----------



## Anonymous (7 Jan 2005)

How about the thick coating stuff you can get for bar tabletops? Can't remember what it's called, but it's essentially a clear resin that sets rock hard. Anything that will survive a modern pub environment has to be pretty long lasting in a dishwasher?


----------



## Terry Smart (7 Jan 2005)

Curiously, the product to which you refer is usually called a Bar Top Lacquer! It used to be formulated to dry quickly so that a coat could be put on when the pub closed at lunch and be dry before the pub opened in the evening!
Now that pubs are open all day I guess this isn't such an issue and pubs will often close for a refit (making no comments about ruining character).

However... a dishwasher will use water much hotter than that used to wipe down a bar top and stronger detergents so I still have my doubts about the longevity of such a finish in a dishwasher. Similarly cellulose including two pack products. One of the main problems is that once the finish breaks down (the slightest hole will be enough) then most likely the whole finish will fall off.

I think this is the proverbial search for rocking horse droppings!.. but if you know otherwise..


----------



## Argee (10 Feb 2005)

femart":r4wc3h1c said:


> -- Is there anyone who wants a 1ltr tin of Rustins hard glaze which is 99.9% full?


Yes, please - I've sent you a PM.

Ray.


----------



## Anonymous (19 Feb 2005)

Dishwashers are designed to wash dishes , hence the name. 

Presumably anything other than that will have to be made from or coated with a material with similar properties to the glaze put on dishes and alike.

Even then many dishes surface suffer after repeated washes, the continual dousings wearing away the surface glazing.

Thats not to say there is not a treatment out there that could withstand the dishwasher treatment, just that there would probably be drawbacks against the handles primary use as in metal for instance which would resist the heat and chemicals but make a poor handle as its conductivity of heat negates its usefulness.

Personally I'd bite the bullet, wash the pans by hand and spend my time more fruitfully in trying to find the winner of the 4.50 @ Wolverhampton (sydney symphony)) .

Back a few decent winners and you could afford to pay someone else to wash the pans for you 

:wink:


----------

